# Fish Stats



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Is there anywhere on the forum that shows fish stats? What i mean is :

Neon Tetra
Scientific name: Paracheirodon innesi 
Max. size: 2.2 cm / 0.85 inches
pH range: 5.0 – 7.0
dH range: 1 - 2
Temperature range: 20 – 26°C / 68 - 80°F

picture of fish*

Great fish that adds color to any tank. Keep in Schools (6+) Community Fish that is non aggressive. 


anything like this available?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

forgot this in my last post.

Also stats on what they like, planted/rocky, recommened tank sizes, food types, where they are found in the wild...etc etc. pretty much a guide to what fish we keep and a blurb about them so that there is no need to scour the net before you plan out your tank. Making it like a one stop shop kinda thing.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure.I dont think so.I think we should have care sheets especially for some of the more common fish that are always considered easy by the stores yet are not,IE the neons,goldfish,and bettas.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

Haven't seen this on the forum, but here's the main place I go for info like that:
Freshwater Fish, Aquarium Fish, Freshwater Tropical Profiles

They're not by any means exhaustive, but they do have many of the more common fish.

They have pages for saltwater and other things as well, just linked to freshwater for starters.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is another site I use for research.

Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Homepage


----------

